# 11X17 plastisol heat transfer paper



## screenprinter1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Do any of you out there know of any plastisol transfer paper that come in 11X17? All I've come up with so far is 12"X12" I hate to cut it down and waste if I don't have to. I'm looking for both cold and hot peal.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ace Transfer Company, Inc. has paper up to 25 X 36.


----------

